# Sunny Sunday



## Rousterfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Tried Bob Sikes South Side Sunday afternoon ! Caught a few White Trout ! Water dirty from all the rain but manage to catch a few !


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the report, going to try it tomorrow.


----------

